

Venture Capital Returns - kloncks
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/venture-capital-returns.html

======
anovikov
Great insight. I was under impression VCs make a lot more (at least those 20
or so that 'matter' - and this seems to be data on the top ones. It means that
all of them not in the top 20 are probably losing money or just balancing near
zero. A far cry from 'sharks of capitalism' image they carry.

